# want to buy 89-98 chevrolet k1500 curtis plow mount



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

looking for a curtis plow mount for a k1500


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look on Ebay, there is an add for that item.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Randall 
Cheapest I've seen is about $400 plus $100 shipping 
Is there a cheaper one?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't remember the price. In a nutshell, plowing snow isn't cheap on the wallet. And you have a brand that is not very popular. So your going to have to take what you can find, when you find it. If you find another plow cheap, buy it for spare parts.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Don't remember the price. In a nutshell, plowing snow isn't cheap on the wallet. And you have a brand that is not very popular. So your going to have to take what you can find, when you find it. If you find another plow cheap, buy it for spare parts.


Thanks for the input


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was an installer for s Curtis dealer.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I was an installer for s Curtis dealer.


Nice, if you have any pics or tips for the mount I'd love too see/here them
I think I have the general design sketched up I'll throw it in solid works tomorrow and see how it looks. It seems looking through multiple forums that no one has made their own mount for Curtis that I can find so hopefully it will work well and I'll make a write up with prints to anyone who needs it down the road.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hate to tell you, the company that I did the installs for is out of business. All my Curtis books were lost in my hot water heater flood last year. You can try calling Curtis, I think the number was 800-343-7676. Not sure though. Angelo was the guy to talk to. They may have blue prints.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Hate to tell you, the company that I did the installs for is out of business. All my Curtis books were lost in my hot water heater flood last year. You can try calling Curtis, I think the number was 800-343-7676. Not sure though. Angelo was the guy to talk to. They may have blue prints.


I will actually try that,I expect them to be reluctant to give up a drawing of the mount but I guess I won't know unless I try. Thanks a lot


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You going to make a mount great, have you looked into getting the truckside harness by chance? Might wanna look for that first imo


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

dieselss said:


> You going to make a mount great, have you looked into getting the truckside harness by chance? Might wanna look for that first imo


Already looked it's a couple hundred bucks, same for the controller. 
I have the wiring diagrams I probably could make the harness and mount a couple switches in a box for a controller but we'll see how motivated I am at that time


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Spunds like alotta "making parts" for a 100.00 plow. 
What's a comprobale different plow run?


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

dieselss said:


> Spunds like alotta "making parts" for a 100.00 plow.
> What's a comprobale different plow run?


I have a almost new western plow system on my other truck, but this would be a good one to put on the old truck and use for some things around the property. 
whats wrong with making parts? It's really not as hard as everyone on this forum seems to think lol


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nothing wrong with making parts and projects. Believe me I have done many and still have many in the works. See my sig and other posts here. The old addage is. Cheaper to buy then to make them. I have done it alot and look back and say to myself it would have been easier just to swollow my pride and buy something.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rlabar01 said:


> whats wrong with making parts? It's really not as hard as everyone on this forum seems to think lol


1). Search the forum of how many people try to make things work, and how many never cone back.
2) not everyone has access to a fully stocked machine shop lime you obviously do.
3) not everyone has the computer programs to design a mount.
4) if your going to build EVERYTHING why did you even ask for the mount to start with?
It's clear your not spending any money on factory parts


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

TJS said:


> Nothing wrong with making parts and projects. Believe me I have done many and still have many in the works. See my sig and other posts here. The old addage is. Cheaper to buy then to make them. I have done it alot and look back and say to myself it would have been easier just to swollow my pride and buy something.


Completely understand that, and agree with it. My issue is for this particular plow all the parts are ridiculously overpriced and yet as is the case with the mount require less than $75 worth of steel. Also having access to free steel and a machining/ fab shop helps a lot as well.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

rlabar01 said:


> I have a almost new western plow system on my other truck, but this would be a good one to put on the old truck and use for some things around the property.
> whats wrong with making parts? It's really not as hard as everyone on this forum seems to think lol


There are some very talented people here. Most of us are in some type of professional snow removal. Our equipment has to be ready to go at any moment. Home made frames and harness are not going to make it. I'm not busting, just the way it is.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> There are some very talented people here. Most of us are in some type of professional snow removal. Our equipment has to be ready to go at any moment. Home made frames and harness are not going to make it. I'm not busting, just the way it is.


Makes perfect sense, and yeah if I need to go somewhere and plow I wouldn't be taking this truck. But at the same time I'd be willing to bet that the mount I make will be as strong if not stronger than a oem mount. I don't plow professionally so this isn't a piece of equipment that I make a living with hence my reluctance to spend a few grand on a plow set up. Also I just put a $5k system on my other truck and I don't want to soend anymore on plow equipment this year haha.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

rlabar01 said:


> Completely understand that, and agree with it. My issue is for this particular plow all the parts are ridiculously overpriced and yet as is the case with the mount require less than $75 worth of steel. Also having access to free steel and a machining/ fab shop helps a lot as well.


Yes I think most all of us agree on the overpricing lol... 
Even with the skills to do all of the fab, and the fun...
Your at 100 plow 500 mount 200 harness 200 controller 100 misc stuff by just buying the stuff. 1000 for a good mounted functioning plow is a no brainer to me.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> Yes I think most all of us agree on the overpricing lol...
> Even with the skills to do all of the fab, and the fun...
> Your at 100 plow 500 mount 200 harness 200 controller 100 misc stuff by just buying the stuff. 1000 for a good mounted functioning plow is a no brainer to me.


$400 sounds better though


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

With your skills and situation your also not restricted to a mount that only fits your truck either.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

rlabar01 said:


> $400 sounds better though


Always does.


----------



## rlabar01 (Sep 18, 2017)

dieselss said:


> 1). Search the forum of how many people try to make things work, and how many never cone back.
> 2) not everyone has access to a fully stocked machine shop lime you obviously do.
> 3) not everyone has the computer programs to design a mount.
> 4) if your going to build EVERYTHING why did you even ask for the mount to start with?
> It's clear your not spending any money on factory parts


1. I'll post the prints for the mount once complete and tested
2. Understandable, but with a print you could take it to a shop and have that $800 mount made for $200
3.correct
4. If I found a mount for cheap I could've saved crawling around on my truck and measuring everything, and could've had just reversed engineered the mount. So I asked for either a mount or pics of a similar mount to help work off of.


----------



## firecombs (Sep 26, 2008)

I have everything you need! I've not been on for a while but I've got the wiring, plow & mount! call me at 317-223-8367


----------

